# Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?



## mike12mike (21. August 2008)

Ja bin gerade dabei und möchte wissen was dann ist darf ich die eine Woche später wiederholen oder wie läuft das (achja komme aus NRW)


----------



## toller-hecht14 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

nene ^^ das geht nich...

Ne prüfung is nur jedes halbe jahr d.h. wenn du jetz durchfallen würdest müsstest du n halbes jahr warten biss de nächste is...


----------



## mike12mike (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

jetzzzz echt?


----------



## mike12mike (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Das ja totale ******* ich meine am meisten Angst habe ich ehrlich gesagt vor der Gerätezusammenstellung, die Bilder und das theoretische kann ich schon sehr gut...!


----------



## Blinker Mann (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Hallo,

Keine Panik das klappt schon#6

Gruß


----------



## JeMue (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Also ich hatte mehr vor der Theorie schiss... wegen Gewässerkunde und was da noch alles dabei war!  Ist schon einwenig länger her :q
Praxis ist eigentlich ganz einfach!
Kommt halt drauf an ob man vorher schon geangelt hat etc.
Bei uns im Kurs waren auch einige die hatte zuvor noch nie eine Rute in der Hand. Da kann man sich schon vorstellen das, dass Montieren für diese Leute etwas schwieriger ist.

Hab aber auch gelernt wie ein blöder! Muss man auch und es hat sich gelohnt! #6


----------



## mike12mike (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

ach also an angelpraxis wird es nicht liegen, weil die habe ich ich denke ausreichend!


----------



## Hai-Happen (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken, daß haben schon ganz andere geschafft!!!

Wenn man sich ein wenig vorbereitet, ist die Prüfung kein Problem#6!

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück für Deine Prüfung:vik:!

Gruß


----------



## weserstein (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Da haben wir es in Niedersachsen ja wesentlich einfacher bei der Prüfung  - wir brauchen nichts zusammen zustellen...

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung


----------



## Gralf (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*



toller-hecht14 schrieb:


> nene ^^ das geht nich...
> 
> Ne prüfung is nur jedes halbe jahr d.h. wenn du jetz durchfallen würdest müsstest du n halbes jahr warten biss de nächste is...


 
Das stimmt nicht. In NRW hat man eine Prüfung zum Nachholen für Durchgefallene. Zwei bis drei Wochen später.

Man muss nur den Teil der Prüfung (Theoretisch oder praktisch) wiederholen, in dem man durchgefallen ist.

Keine Panik

Grüße


----------



## mike12mike (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Ah dann gehts ja noch danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## toller-hecht14 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

was? seit wann is das denn so? das man nur den praktischen teil nachholen muss is mir klar aber so ne art nachprüfung hab ich nichts von gehört...aber brauchst dir echt keine sorgen machen...


----------



## Checco (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Das mit der Prüfung in 2 oder 3 Wochen ist dann aber sicherlich regional bedingt. Wo kommst du denn aus NRW her, mike12mike?
In Viersen weiß ich, wenn du durchfällst kannste erst 1/2 Jahr später wieder zur Prüfung.
Die Theorie ist reines auswendig lernen, da sind damals bei uns die Leute durchgefallen ( das waren alles Leute die nix gelernt haben, die Theorie ist nicht wirklich schwer)
Bei der praktischen Prüfung ist damals keiner durchgefallen, die ist recht easy.


----------



## mike12mike (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Komme aus dem Kreis Steinfurt (484..)


----------



## toller-hecht14 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

die meisten fragen kannste dir mit n bisschen anglererfahrung  schon selber beantworten...


----------



## Checco (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Steinfurter Ecke hab ich keine Ahnung aber wenn du ein bißchen übst ist das echt kein Thema.


----------



## Gralf (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was passiert bei Nichtbestehen der Prüfung?*

Ich kenne einen, der das so gemacht hat. Der ist also durchgefallen (praktisch). Und dann haben die gesagt er kann das sofort wiederholen. Dann ist er zur nächsten Prüfung gefahren. Zwei Wochen später in einer anderen Stadt in NRW.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das nur geht, wenn noch Prüfungen in NRW laufen.


----------

